# Looking for Quotes for Commercial/Office Lot in Tinley Park, IL (Chicago South Subs)



## nateo44 (May 9, 2010)

I own a commercial office building in Tinley Park IL and am interested in quotes for this season. One of my employees has done it the past 5 years, but MAY not be able to do it this year. I will know in a couple of weeks but wanted to get some quotes going in case he can't.

Here is a pic of the lot. We open at 7am and close at 5:30pm M-F. We trigger at 2". Plowing & salting.

Email me at [email protected] for more information and/or the address to come out and quote.

Thanks,
Nate


----------

